# [SOLVED] BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive



## Rouids (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello, I'm having trouble when opening AMD OverDrive, it just BSOD's, and the crash gives me " AOD(something).sys"
Here's some details, and the BSOD log will be included in a attachment


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C0000096
BCP2:	FFFFF8800A939912
BCP3:	FFFFF8800BB8DB30
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Thanks for reading, Rouids


----------



## Rouids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

Edit: changed the RAR to a ZIP archive, sorry for that

· OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? Win7
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? x64
· What was original installed OS on system? Win7
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? OEM
· Age of system (hardware) 2-3 months
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 2-3 months, and no

· CPU Intel Core i7 2600 @ 3.40GHz
· Video Card AMD RADEON HD 6450
· MotherBoard LENOVO To be filled by O.E.M. (CPU 1)

· System Manufacturer LENOVO


----------



## MvdB (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

Hello Rouids, welcome to TSF!

We'll go through a couple of things to check first:

1. Devices, See your Devices screen:

```
Security Processor Loader Driver    ROOT\LEGACY_SPLDR\0000    This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed.
SXUPTP Driver    ROOT\SYSTEM\0001    37
```
For the second one see this thread from MS: SXUPTP driver file not found - Microsoft Answers
For the first one, I have to check but I've seen it before as the result of an unfinished install of graphics driver (updates)...

Your dumps are consistent in the error area:

```
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Sep 14 05:19:25.839 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:44.714
Probably caused by : AODDriver2.sys ( AODDriver2+5912 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  AMD OverDrive.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_AODDriver2+5912
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000096 fffff880`0a939912 fffff880`0bb8db30 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = DKKT20AUS
BiosReleaseDate = 03/16/2011
SystemManufacturer = LENOVO
SystemProductName = IdeaCentre K330
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Sep 14 05:10:54.506 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:25.269
Probably caused by : AODDriver2.sys ( AODDriver2+5912 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  AODAssist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_AODDriver2+5912
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000096 fffff880`09302912 fffff880`071f9b30 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = DKKT20AUS
BiosReleaseDate = 03/16/2011
SystemManufacturer = LENOVO
SystemProductName = IdeaCentre K330
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Sep 14 05:08:59.757 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:24.631
Probably caused by : AODDriver2.sys ( AODDriver2+5912 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  AODAssist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_AODDriver2+5912
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000096 fffff880`08ccf912 fffff880`0278fb30 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = DKKT20AUS
BiosReleaseDate = 03/16/2011
SystemManufacturer = LENOVO
SystemProductName = IdeaCentre K330
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Sep 14 05:06:54.422 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:58.296
Probably caused by : AODDriver2.sys ( AODDriver2+5912 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  AODAssist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_AODDriver2+5912
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000096 fffff880`0a740912 fffff880`08c82b30 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = DKKT20AUS
BiosReleaseDate = 03/16/2011
SystemManufacturer = LENOVO
SystemProductName = IdeaCentre K330
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Sep 14 05:04:19.612 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:35:46.486
Probably caused by : AODDriver2.sys ( AODDriver2+5912 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  AMD OverDrive.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_AODDriver2+5912
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000096 fffff880`0926c912 fffff880`09017b30 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = DKKT20AUS
BiosReleaseDate = 03/16/2011
SystemManufacturer = LENOVO
SystemProductName = IdeaCentre K330
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
```
Something seems to block the install, it is all AOD related.

you could try a re-install using this admin level: Built-in Administrator Account - Enable or Disable - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Rouids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

Thanks for the reply, but I can't uninstall the AMD OverDrive as I can't start windows now, everytime I start windows, it loads normally, but right before it shows my desktop, I get the BSOD and can only run in Safe Mode sucessfully, and can't uninstall the file because I can't do it in safe mode, also there's no uninstal program in the file AMD OverDrive is located


----------



## MvdB (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

You can, but need something extra: JSI Tip 9233. SafeMSI.exe freeware starts Windows Installer in Safe Mode.

or tweak it by hand yourself:
Uninstall and Remove Software in Safe Mode - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Rouids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

I got it  (used msconfig) I did the administator suggestion, but I have wn7 home premium so I don't have access to the build-in admin, but I do have the ato installed admin, which seemed to work, but it didn't, still getting the crash dring startup


----------



## MvdB (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

strange, no reason the built in admin should not work. Which option in the tut did you try?


----------



## Rouids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

Steps 1 2 and 3, I also searched "windows 7 home premium build-in admin" and a windows forum link came up and the staff said that we don't get it


----------



## MvdB (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*



Rouids said:


> Steps 1 2 and 3, I also searched "windows 7 home premium build-in admin" and a windows forum link came up and the staff said that we don't get it


Is this a private machine or a centrally administered company machine? The latter would explain this.


----------



## Rouids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

Its a home pc that we bought for over $1,000


----------



## MvdB (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

OK, I'll check if I can get somebody with more experience with AMD Overdrive..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

What brand and Model PC do you have?

Did you successfully uninstall AMD Overdrive?

Can you currently boot windows normally?


----------



## Rouids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

Lenovo IdeaCentre K330
I can boot now since I uninstalled OverDrive via disabling the process on startup in msconfig and starting up the computer regularly, then uninstalling the software


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

Amd Overdrive does not work with OEM computers as there are no overclocking options available in the BIOS.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

Is this your PC > Lenovo IdeaCentre K330 - 7727 - 8 GB RAM - 3.4 GHz - 1 TB HDD


----------



## Rouids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

Even if my computer has the "cool, auto, and turbo" switch which makes the cores go faster?


----------



## Rouids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*



Amd_Man said:


> Amd Overdrive does not work with OEM computers as there are no overclocking options available in the BIOS.





wrench97 said:


> Is this your PC > Lenovo IdeaCentre K330 - 7727 - 8 GB RAM - 3.4 GHz - 1 TB HDD


Yes, but mine has 12 gb ram and 1.5 tb (same model though)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

AMD OD won't work on a Intel CPU it's made for AMD CPU's


----------



## Rouids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

Ahh, that makes sense, sorry for the stupidity haha, thanks for helping


----------



## MvdB (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*



wrench97 said:


> AMD OD won't work on a Intel CPU it's made for AMD CPU's


Good one, I should have checked system specs too!!ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD when opening AMD OverDrive*

:grin::grin:


----------



## mythicism (Jan 16, 2012)

I had exactly the same. Whenever I logged in, bsod. As I was not able to deinstall aod in safe mode, I deleted the aod files (the AMD directory in the program files directory). I also rolled back the graphics card driver, but that was probably not needed. Then I logged in normally again and it worked  To deinstall aod I did had to restore the aod files from the trash bin. 
I thought that aod was for the graphics card and it did not cross my mind that it would require an AMD cpu.


----------

